# Anyone see this guy @ pymy today??



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

That's a face only a mother could love. BLAAAHHHHHHH Hey Brad !


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey, I know that guy!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

That"s quite a shanty set-up you have there, Brad!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

For sure, Brad wasn't fishin.... atleast nothin that swims.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

yep, pretty sure I seen him. he was in the parking lot going through the trash cans looking for cans. and by the picture he found some....lol


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

He's a big recycler!! Always trying to save Mother Earth


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

OMG! It’s Troy from Swamp People.


----------

